#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  lekke freefloat

## ralph

had wat last van rumble, of in ieder geval, lastige bijgeluiden bij wat meer vermogen...

Het is voor thuis, dus niet teveel pielen met EQ's...handige oplossing voor: freefloat!

jammer dat er geen plaksetje bijzat.
Wel netjes nieuw setje gekregen, foto blijft leuk, daarom wat mij betreft een plekkie voor in de shame afdeling

----------

